# Βίος ανεόρταστος μακρά οδός απανδόκευτος = A life without festivity is a long road without an inn



## nickel (Oct 14, 2010)

Ο Δημόκριτος και οι ανθολόγοι το έχουν «*βίος ἀνεόρταστος μακρὴ ὁδὸς ἀπανδόκευτος*», αλλά ασμένως δέχεται κανείς την παραφθορά («μακρά οδός»), που βλέπω ότι κατακλύζει το διαδίκτυο και φιλοξενείται και στο λεξικό του Πάπυρου. Η λέξη _απανδόκευτος_ μόνο εκεί απαντά (έλεγαν _πανδοκείο_ πριν πουν _πανδοχείο_). Στα αγγλικά κυκλοφορούν διάφορες μεταφράσεις, αλλά διάλεξα μια που μου φάνηκε καλύτερη.

*Βίος ανεόρταστος μακρά οδός απανδόκευτος* = A life without festivity is (like) a long road without an inn


----------

